
DataNet – a new CRDT database that lets you do bad things to your data - EGreg
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/10/17/datanet-a-new-crdt-database-that-lets-you-do-bad-bad-things.html
======
EGreg
Are there any CRDTs that are resilient in the face of byzantine failures?

Let's say in a multiplayer game, some client claims to have made a move or
1000 moves _before_ having seen a state of the game. Do you believe them?

The answer typically is "No! Don't trust client input."

But then how to turn the network into a distributed server doing the job of a
game server that publishes the authoritative ordering of events?

For one writer and many readers, this is easy. For example, Scuttlebutt
protocol!

But for multiple writers, what do we do? So far I think the state of the art
is:

    
    
      Blockchains based on POW and POS
    
      Ripple Consensus
    

Anything else I'm missing?

